# Washing your dog



## missllama (Apr 23, 2009)

How often do u wash your dog?
what do u use to wash ur dog with?
i have a dog that has pretty long hair and would really like to find something decent to wash him with if anyone can reccomend something and where i can buy some thatd be great


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 23, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> How often do u wash your dog?
> what do u use to wash ur dog with?
> i have a dog that has pretty long hair and would really like to find something decent to wash him with if anyone can reccomend something and where i can buy some thatd be great


 

aloveen is great, soothing and soap free so it wont interfere with your frontline if you use it smells nice and its fine to wash the dog fortnightly 

cheers
H.


----------



## gozz (Apr 23, 2009)

Helikaon said:


> aloveen is great, soothing and soap free so it wont interfere with your frontline if you use it smells nice and its fine to wash the dog fortnightly
> 
> cheers
> H.


 I use that too and it is good stuff, I only wash my dogs 4 times a year and they dont stink cheers


----------



## missllama (Apr 23, 2009)

yea my dog never stinks but i do like to give him a bath occasionally because i like him to be clean... and sometimes when he has had something like a roo bone he gets stinky and messy so i like to bath him then lol

where do u guys buy aloveen?


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 23, 2009)

My dogs live indoors and get washed weekly. We use malaseb medicated shampoo. It stinks, but keeps my little fluffball from getting itchy dry skin. We use Alloveen conditioner and leave it on (just dry - don't rinse). I buy them from Vet Products Direct on the internet because it's much cheaper than the vet..


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 23, 2009)

i get mine from work. happily my dog doesnt smell to bad, unless he rolls in horse crap


----------



## missllama (Apr 23, 2009)

ill have a look on there pythonmum because the only pet stores i have near me at the moment are pets paradise and i wont buy anything from there lol

cheers for that


----------



## kupper (Apr 23, 2009)

i find lighting a match works well LOL

my dog stinks all the time she licks herself all over before you goes to bed i wash her once a week in the shower

she stands up on my shoulders and i just wash ehr off whilst i am standing


----------



## Troyster (Apr 23, 2009)

I also use Aloveen on both my dogs as its great and soothing for dogs that have skin conditions as it contains oatmeal.
Lana try getting it from Petstock which is down near Bunnings at Parafield Airport which isnt to far from you,thats where i get it and they always have it on the shelf and if you take your dog with you you can bath him there on the spot as they have a grooming area at the back of the shop


----------



## missllama (Apr 23, 2009)

for some reason i thought petstock was more near cross rds lol
that is cool how they have a grooming area there ill have to check the place out, are they open 7days?

also does anyone on here clip there dogs nails? i was going to take doogleberry to the vet to get his done because there getting really long, i dont know why he runs around heaps on cement etc so they shouldnt be this long but i dont want him to get hurt with them getting so long, i just dont know if i trust myself clipping them so i thought vets prob best option?


----------



## kupper (Apr 24, 2009)

vet si probably the best options but youc an do it yourslef just remember to clip small portions off at a time


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 24, 2009)

lol Thanks for the reminder... our poor dog doesn't get washed much  I'm the only one that will do it and I almost never have the time anymore, I'll haveto do it on Sat.


----------



## XKiller (Apr 24, 2009)

my dog gets washed by a hydro bath every week and yet hes allways dirty


----------



## Troyster (Apr 24, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> for some reason i thought petstock was more near cross rds lol
> that is cool how they have a grooming area there ill have to check the place out, are they open 7days?
> 
> also does anyone on here clip there dogs nails? i was going to take doogleberry to the vet to get his done because there getting really long, i dont know why he runs around heaps on cement etc so they shouldnt be this long but i dont want him to get hurt with them getting so long, i just dont know if i trust myself clipping them so i thought vets prob best option?


 

Yep they are open 7 days a week,you can also join the pet stock club which is free to do and they send you junk mail every so often with specials before the public get the offers and they also include a $5 voucher to spend in house.They recently had a micro chip day where they had a qualified vet on site and for $30 your dog got microchipped


----------



## manray (Apr 24, 2009)

My dog is an inside dog. I bath him in the bathtub with Exelpet flea control shampoo. He is often clean and the fleas are gone, but within a day or two they are back again. I cant seem to get the fleas off him. What would i use for that?
With his nails. Im going to purchase one of those pedipaws for him. To help cut his nails better, we;ll they actually file them back.


----------



## Australis (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow... great thread, i was just about to start one on this very topic.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 24, 2009)

manray said:


> My dog is an inside dog. I bath him in the bathtub with Exelpet flea control shampoo. He is often clean and the fleas are gone, but within a day or two they are back again. I cant seem to get the fleas off him. What would i use for that?
> With his nails. Im going to purchase one of those pedipaws for him. To help cut his nails better, we;ll they actually file them back.


To keep fleas away, you need a product like Frontline or Advantix. For fleas, these can be used monthly. For ticks, you need to use them fortnightly.

I buy them from Vet Products Direct, which is where I also get my worming tablets, shampoos and conditioners. If you use them year round, you won't have to worry about fleas breeding in the house. You can also use a tablet preventative. You may want to get a recommendation from your vet or groomer. Buy online - much cheaper!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 24, 2009)

i wash my do like 1-2 times a year, and i use head and shoulders


Will


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 24, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> I buy them from Vet Products Direct on the internet because it's much cheaper than the vet..


Same here, but i get the Dr. Harry hypo allergenic shampoo and conditioner.
Very gentle, natural ingredients and they smell like lavender and oatmeal afterwards.
Fairly cheap too.


----------



## SnapKitten (Apr 24, 2009)

*Washing Dogs*

My dogs are washed weekly, sometimes fortnightly depending on how dirty they are. I use herbal flea wash, as it is the only thing that is working at the moment for the fleas. At one stage I was using frontline, flea wash and sometimes even capstars but still had fleas:x. I then stopped all of it and now use a herbal shampoo, and now there are no fleas:lol:. The most effective herbal shampoo is a tea tree and eucalyptus mix. I was always told not to wash dogs too regularly as this will remove too much of the good bacteria as well as all of the bad bacteria from the skin, which leaves your dog vulnerable to skin conditions.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 24, 2009)

Herbal shampoo that keeps the fleas entirely off, way better than all the pesticides... sell the ingredients to Bayer mate you'll make a fortune!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Apr 25, 2009)

I buy my Vet products from - http://www.thevetshed.com.au/index.php
Check out their prices and if anyone can suggest anywhere cheaper then let us know 
SE Qld people - their Warehouse is at Sumner Park.


----------



## Troyster (Apr 25, 2009)

manray said:


> My dog is an inside dog. I bath him in the bathtub with Exelpet flea control shampoo. He is often clean and the fleas are gone, but within a day or two they are back again. I cant seem to get the fleas off him. What would i use for that?
> With his nails. Im going to purchase one of those pedipaws for him. To help cut his nails better, we;ll they actually file them back.


 

You can also mix a small amount of crushed garlic into its food to help with the fleas.
I make up my own dog food from pet mince and combine a couple of tea spoons of crushed garlic into 2kgs of mince and my dogs have never had fleas.
Dont over do the garlic though as to much can be harmful.


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 25, 2009)

There are some essential oils that fleas cant stand (penny royal is the only 1 i can think of off the top of my head). You can mix a few drops of the oil with a little milk (the oil binds to the fat in the milk and mixes with the water instead of sitting on top) and fill a spray bottle with water and milk/oil mix. Spritz the dog daily, avoid the face.
Dog smells lovely too.

Dont over do with the oil, you dont want any skin reactions from using too much oil.


----------



## missllama (Apr 28, 2009)

Doogie has never had fleas, if i was to get a shampoo etc for him that was also to get rid of fleas would that irritate his skin or anything since he doesnt have them?


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whenever I can get her outa the kitchen!


----------

